# The Casting Couch



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was common knowledge that certain 'starlets' had to perform on the casting couch to get the part as far back as I can remember. I'm not saying it was right as many things over the years have not been 'right. But it was a well known term almost in common language.
But the world has changed and what was virtually acceptable 40 to 50 years ago is obviously not acceptable in today's enlightened world.

I'm not saying Weinstein should not be held accountable for his actions but where 'favours' were asked or even offered many years ago, can we be so smug as to castigate him now. Trump admitted to some groping and intimate actions. Most 'stars' were hounded by girls throwing their knickers at them (Tom Jones). Many going to hotel rooms fully aware it was not their personality that the 'star' was after.

Rape is a totally different aspect and is not acceptable under any circumstances. And if proven then he should feel justice.

Ray.
p.s. I better clarify before someone takes um-bridge. I am not condoning what Weinstein and many other did with their power.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone who clearly hates and disrespects women like this poor excuse for a man deserves locking up. Trump is another one. Would you leave your 17 year old daughter alone with either of them? Nuff said.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Anyone who clearly hates and disrespects women like this poor excuse for a man deserves locking up. Trump is another one. Would you leave your 17 year old daughter alone with either of them? Nuff said.


Agreed Barry.
But 30 to 50 years ago it was 'normal' to see crowds of teenage girls hanging around the studio gates looking for an opportunity to 'get close' to a star or celebrity.
Even the roadies who were in effect just labourers could take their pick. I watched it often enough at Pop Promos and videos.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The trouble these days is that society tries to “impose” it current attitude on events from the past. As Ray has rightly said, regardless of the rights or wrongs, the “casting couch” was very well known not that many years ago.

Slavery was once considered entirely acceptable, so was the fact that on marriage all of a woman’s property automatically became her husbands, and also that a husband could not, in law, rape his wife, and it’s not that many years ago that women were not even allowed to vote! and so on. We now find these ideas abhorrent but back in their day they were accepted as being “the norm” 

Weinstein would appear to be an obnoxious lecherous oaf BUT it’s important not to lose sight of the fact that these days anyone is innocent until PROVEN guilty in a court of law. 

Having said that I wouldn’t fancy being his defence lawyer as the “evidence” against him does appear to be stacking up at an alarming rate !!

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm with Ray. Society's values and perspectives have changed over the years. Unfortunately it seems as though Harvey Weinstein hadn't spotted that and carried on as before (not talking about rape obviously).


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm going to take some flak for this I know.
So why didn't these women just get up and leave when people like Weinstein came on to them. Because, maybe, they were using their sexuality as bribery? Maybe the women as well as the men knew what the system was. Is this why 99% of successful female 'stars' are very attractive and sexy ladies.
Did their ambitions outgun their honour?
No I certainly don't condone what the Weinstein's of this world do, but if the victims had kicked off at the time maybe others would have been spared the degradations that followed.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I don’t think too many would disagree !!

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Many of that horrible man's actions are much more recent that 40 - 50 years ago, some have occurred VERY recently, if the women are to be believed (and I see no reason why they should not). He has also continued to exercise discrimination against those that would not give him what he wanted.

Disgraceful behaviour and what's the bet after 3 weeks or so in "rehab" he will be out claiming he is a reformed character - which will NEVER be the case; a leopard cannot change it's spots.....

His reason for going into what is supposedly "rehab" in Arizona may have more to do with avoiding attempts at interviews and the press...... he will stay there while the furore dies down.....

It will be interesting to see if the UK Police investigation into his alleged rape results in a request for extradition and if so, how far it will be allowed to progress before Trump tweets something.....

I seriously doubt that he will be extradited to the UK however strong the case is for him to be interviewed...... maybe he will hole up in an Embassy somewhere to avoid being interviewed over allegations of sexual misconduct.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> So why didn't these women just get up and leave when people like Weinstein came on to them. .....
> ..... but if the victims had kicked off at the time maybe others would have been spared the degradations that followed.


some did, and reported it reepatedly to those i/c e.g Amazon, but were simply ignored or disbelieved......

it is very difficult to prove someone attempted to grope you, or came out of the bathroom naked and asking for a hand job as he allegedly did.....

Those women that DID object found that their work had been stopped, even many years afterwards.

I agree it would have been best if they had, but in such cases the woman is rearely believed sadly.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I take a different view

Today any innuendo is a no go area 

Pop idol or no

But when I was a young gal, and I was , things were different , 

Woolf whistles etc were the norm, and a compliment 

Today's " Harassment" was nothing to get excited about , you took it in your stride 

Times have changed, and maybe for the better 

But I'm not sure we should judge past norms by today's norms 

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Penquin said:


> It will be interesting to see if the UK Police investigation into his alleged rape results in a request for extradition and if so, how far it will be allowed to progress before Trump tweets something.....


And what's the betting that the UK police manage to blow another million or two on this just to add to the millions wasted on the Ted Heath investigation along with the Lord Bramall one and the Leon Brittan one. Let alone the Madeleine McCann case. Meanwhile victims of "ordinary" crimes such as burglary, robbery etc etc can whistle!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Peter

Though it grieves me greatly (as an ex copper) I have to agree with you! It’s almost getting to the point where I embarrassed to admit I was once a copper! Sad but true.

Andy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> I take a different view
> 
> Today any innuendo is a no go area
> 
> ...


Yes, when we were young things were different. We had the death penalty, apartheid in South Africa, sexual and racial discrimination were perfectly legal but male homosexuality was illegal. Wolf whistles might have been the norm but I and many other women / girls didn't take it as a compliment and when enough of us shared and supported each other we would no longer take it in our stride. I'm proud to have fought and campaigned on all the above issues and there is no way that someone in Harvey Weinstein's position can excuse themselves on the basis that they didn't know their behaviour was unacceptable.

Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Yes, when we were young things were different. We had the death penalty, apartheid in South Africa, sexual and racial discrimination were perfectly legal but male homosexuality was illegal. Wolf whistles might have been the norm but I and many other women / girls didn't take it as a compliment and when enough of us shared and supported each other we would no longer take it in our stride. I'm proud to have fought and campaigned on all the above issues and there is no way that someone in Harvey Weinstein's position can excuse themselves on the basis that they didn't know their behaviour was unacceptable.
> 
> Chris


Well said!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have to remember that the vast majority of women who go into the acting/film industry have very low confidence and self esteem. Unlike Chris, myself and others they did not have the support of their friends to stand up against these lechers. They were actually in competition for jobs with the very women who could have supported them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I certainly never felt it lowered my self esteem when someone wolf whistled

But then again I never felt any sense of inferiority compared to men 

Could always wolf whistle to a young handsome builder 

Some did 

Often it was just innocent flirting, on both sides 

I certainly don't agree with sexual harassment from men or women for that matter

Yep there was discrimination, and yes I fought as hard as you to illiminate it, 

I can remember when if was the norm to ask women at interview how many children they had, 

I was once asked at a professional interview by panel if Id thought about my children's care if I got the job

I stared at the questioner for a minute and then smiled and said

Oh I just thought I'd leave them to their own devices, they will get by

He had the grace to blush

I got the job 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Last year my lovely and petite French divorced neighbour was having a problem with her toilet cistern overflowing. I said I would take a look and replaced the float valve.
She said how much did it cost? So I said either a night of passion or €5. Disappointingly she chose the €5 option.

Would this be classed as sexual harassment?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it would depend on the type of relationship you have with your neighbour Ray  If she is used to your teasing and banter then I am sure she would not feel harassed. If, however, you had only just met her then perhaps she might feel differently? A minefield for you men isn't it?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And for women

Don't forget women can be just as guilty of sexual harressment

It isn't only one way 

And a sense of humour is needed on both sides

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I think it would depend on the type of relationship you have with your neighbour Ray  If she is used to your teasing and banter then I am sure she would not feel harassed. If, however, you had only just met her then perhaps she might feel differently? A minefield for you men isn't it?


As it happens Pat we have been friends for many years supporting her through cancer, double mastectomy, husbands infidelity and finally divorce.
She is one of the few French ladies we can actually laugh and joke with on any subject. She is so resilient and humorous about everything and we can spend all day in her company as she slows down to our level of French.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Last year my lovely and petite French divorced neighbour was having a problem with her toilet cistern overflowing. I said I would take a look and replaced the float valve.
> She said how much did it cost? So I said either a night of passion or €5. Disappointingly she chose the €5 option.
> 
> Would this be classed as sexual harassment?
> ...


She might have thought it amusing, but any lady that is only worth 5€ would be entitled to feel disappointed IMO......

If the bill had been several hundred or thousand who knows......:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Dave

Don't you be underestimating a night of passion with Ray :grin2:>

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All talk Sandra. And maybe some wishful thinking.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeh, but we had a good run though >

But life has a way of slowing us down , sometimes prematurely 

Through cancer and it's treatment 

But hey if it's slowing us down it means we haven't come to a full stop ..yet 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> She might have thought it amusing, but any lady that is only worth 5€ would be entitled to feel disappointed IMO......
> If the bill had been several hundred or thousand who knows......:wink2:


Are we talking George Bernard Shaw here Dave (allegedly).

Ray.


----------

